# Jinma Tractors



## Trains1938 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi just got a 2005 Jinma 284 tractor. Anybody know how to check the power steering fluid?


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

https://tractorpoint.com/forum/jinm...202/1/How-to-check-power-steering-fluid-.html , welcome new member I hope this helps


----------



## Trains1938 (Jun 10, 2018)

welcome new member I hope this helps[/QUOTE]
Hi Ticndig, Tanks you very much for the indo. Will check it out. Have a nice day. Trains1938


----------

